
Understanding Deep Learning Requires Re-Thinking Generalization (2017) - tosh
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.03530
======
tosh
> our experiments establish that state-of-the-art convolutional networks for
> image classification trained with stochastic gradient methods easily fit a
> random labeling of the training data.

